# Thunderbird: Neues Konto wird nicht angezeigt



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
und mal wieder ein kleines Prob mit Thunderbird. Hab gard eine neues Konto hinzugefügt nur wird das nicht angezeigt. Hab schon alle Einstellungen durchgesucht und nicht gefunden woran das liegen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------

